# Olympic Stadiums



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

In Brazil, Olympic refers to a stadium in which olympic sports can be played. Normally they have an Athletic Track around the field and some structers for other track&field events. 

The most recent stadium built with this name was Estádio Olímpico João Havelange which host the Pan American games in 2007, and will host track&field events at 2016.

I am in favor of the idea of protecting the name "Olympic Stadium". This would make this special venues even more nobles!


----------

